# Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen



## Spaßfischer (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Ich hatte am Anfang tatsächlich auch die beschriebenen Probleme. Mein "Angelziehvater" hat mir dann gesagt, dass man die komplette Rolle mit der neuen Schnur in eine Schüssel mit lauwarmen Wasser legen soll und dann von dort aus über die Rute aufspulen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es funktioniert, ob das Wasser einen Effekt hat, oder die anderen Faktoren entscheidend waren, keine Ahnung.
Gutes Thema, vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr Varianten zu Tage.
Sonnige Grüße vom Spaßfischer 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*



Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Anfang tatsächlich auch die beschriebenen Probleme. Mein "Angelziehvater" hat mir dann gesagt, dass man die komplette Rolle mit der neuen Schnur in eine Schüssel mit lauwarmen Wasser legen soll und dann von dort aus über die Rute aufspulen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es funktioniert, ob das Wasser einen Effekt hat, oder die anderen Faktoren entscheidend waren, keine Ahnung.



Da hat dein "Angelziehvater" vollkommen Recht.
Monoschnur kann bis zu 10% Wasser aufnehmen und entspannt sich dadurch, der Memory-Effekt hebt sich so auf.
Ein Tropfen Spülmittel als "Beschleuniger", bzw. Vernetzungsmittel, ist auch hilfreich.
Es gibt sogar Schnüre, die extrem drahtig sind, wie die Stroft GTM z.B., ab einer gewissen Stärke.
Da ist es sogar ratsam sie über Nacht im Wasser liegen zu lassen.
Dann springt die einem auch nicht mehr von der Spule!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Genau, Wässern bringt da wirklich viel. Ich persönlich lege alle Monos über Nacht ein.

So lässt sich auch Super-Strabeliges wie Stroft ABR ab 0,40 mm aufwärts einwandfrei angelbar in den Griff bekommen.

Die Schnur nach dem nassen Aufspulen durch einen nassen Lappen noch ein paar Tage "auf ihrer neuen Heimat" ruhen lassen, dann passt das.

Geflecht spule ich ebenfalls nass durch einen nassen Lappen auf - in diesem Fall nicht wg. Memory, sondern zwecks Reibungshitze-Reduktion unter Aufspul-Zug.

So bekommt man insbesondere dünne = besonders empfindliche Braid maximal schonend bzw. heil auf die Rolle.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Ihr habt absolut recht. Das Wässern von Mono ist wichtig!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Da fehlt ein ganz wichtiger Punkt, durch den immer Drall entsteht, völlig wurscht ob trockene oder nasse Mono.

Und zwar muß Mono zwingend gegen den Uhrzeigersinn von der Schnurspule kommen, denn genauso spulen wir sie auch auf.
Kommt sie mit dem Uhrzeigersinn runter, verdrehen wir sie beim Aufspulen zusätzlich.

Früher gab es zb von DAM Schnurspulen, die nur eine runde Kante hatten, die andre war achteckig. Das war ganz bewußt so gemacht damit der Angler eben richtig aufspult.

War nur doof bei diversen Mitchell-Modellen, denn bei diesen rotiert der Rotor mit dem Uhrzeigersinn.
Sind aber auch ne Ausnahme, ansonsten dreht jede Statio immer gegen den Uhrzeigersinn aus der Sicht des Anglers.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Genau. Deswegen geht es mir auch voll auf den Geist, dass an den Rückseiten mancher (Mono-) Kaufspulen solche "Lochnasen" zum Aufhängen an Verkaufswänden (?) angebracht sind

 --> beim korrekten Aufspulen (= Kaufspulen-Rückseite nach oben) bleibt die Schnur dann ständig an der "Lochnase" hängen. 

Einfaches Abzwicken der Nase erzeugt eine scharfe Kante, die dann wiederum zu "entschärfen" ist, um Schnurbeschädigungen beim Aufspulen zu vermeiden - also Zusatz-Gemache.

Ebenso "verfänglich" sind zu große/breite und/oder suboptimal konstruierte/positionierte "Einklemmschlitze" für die Schnurenden. Kann man zwar zukleben - aber: noch mehr Zusatz-Gemache.

 Besonders lästig/"arbeitsintensiv" ist dann natürlich eine Kombination aus solchen Schlitzen und einer Rückwand-Lochnase.

Abgesehen davon, dass dadurch bedingtes Verfangen unter Zug vor allem dünne Schnüre bereits beschädigen kann, sofern man keinen Bock auf o. g. Zusatz-Gemache hat.

So täten die Schnurhersteller IMO gut daran, ganz auf derlei "nützlichen" Firlefanz an ihren Kaufspulen zu verzichten

--> es zählt ausschließlich, dass die Schnur möglichst fummelfrei und unbeschädigt auf die Rolle kommt. Was nur eine glatt-/rundrandige Kaufspule ohne eingebaute "Hindernisse" ermöglicht.

Alles andere ist komplett irrelevant und kostet nur unnötig Zeit.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Ja diesr Aufhängeösen ärgern mich auch schon einige Jahre...Hauptsache das Zeux ist prima aufhängbar im Laden.

Noch schlimmer sind Kerben (ich meine nicht diese Art Schnurclips) um die Schnur daran zu fixieren, furchtbar sowas.

Bei ner Großspule hab ich solche Probleme Gott sei Dank nicht.
Bespule eh alle 2-3 Jahre gut 10-12 Rollen mit der gleichen Schnur neu, da lohnt sich dann auch mal so ein Kauf bei 3000-4500m Verbrauch.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Minimax (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Ich komme auch ieder durcheinander, was das korrekte aufspulen betrifft.
 Sei es weil die Hersteller das nicht vernünftig auf ihren Spulen klarmachen, (Pirsch Hirsch hat eloquent den Kuddelmuddel mit den Spulenaufhängeprotusionen beschrieben)
 Sei es weil ich es falsch mache (wohl Hauptursache),
 oder weil Gremlins in der Spule oder Rolle hausen (Meine alte Spro Nova ist definitiv besessen).
 Meine pragmatische Lösung: Sobald ich die echte Schnur (Unterschnur kann kringeln, wie sie will, mir egal) aufspule achte ich auf Drall. Zunächst richte ich mich nach Herstellerangaben und Rat aus dem Netz. Sehe ich, das nach den ersten 20-30 Kurbelumdrehungen "Zöpfe" entstehen, schalte ich sofort auf Waagerechtes-von-der-drehenden-Spule Aufspulen, am besten mit Helfer oder zumindest Barfuss als Bremse.
 Das ist dann wohl auch nicht perfekt, aber besser als eine 80erTelefonspiralschnur zu haben. Ohnehin, paar Ent-tanglement-Würfe mit leichtem Blei in 5-10-15-20, entkringelts und gut ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

@Rudi:

Genau, insbesondere auch solche Kerben saugen total - die sind zwecks "Enden-Einklemm" immer entgegen der korrekten Abspulrichtung ausgerichtet.

Wodurch sie quasi-automatisch die ablaufende Schnur einfangen. Und das alle paar Umdrehungen - nix mit entspanntem "Durchkurbeln".


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Wobei das Problem für die Umspuler ja einfach zu lösen ohne auf irgendwas verzichten zu müssen....einfach den Mist an die andre Kante und alle wären glücklich.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Könnte man ja sogar zum Markieren der Nicht-Abspulseite verwenden:

Alle Features auf die Nicht-Abspulseite setzen - und die feature-freie Kante ist dann die für die richtige Laufrichtung.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Sehr interessant! Hier können sogar die Hersteller noch was lernen 
Gute Tipps! Vielleicht lasse ich das später noch als "Edit" in den Startseitenbericht einfließen... Echt klasse!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Die Hersteller wissen ganz genau wierum die Schnur draufgehört....das ist nix Neues für die seit ü40 Jahren.

Ist ja nicht so das dies alle Hersteller so machen, gibt auch durchaus positive Beispiele wie zb Daiwa mit ihren Zielfischschnüren.
Dort ist die Aufhängeöse hinten, die Schnur läuft aber gegen den Uhrzeigersinn über die Frontkante, läßt sich also problemlos aufspulen.

Dieser Punkt, wie die Schnur von der Schnurrolle kommt beim Aufspulen, ist immens wichtig bei Mono, vorallem wenn es dickere/drahtigere Schnur ist.


----------



## Purist (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Hersteller wissen ganz genau wierum die Schnur draufgehört....das ist nix Neues für die seit ü40 Jahren.




Die Anbieter/Schnurumspuler wissen alles, z.B. auch, dass man Monofile lichtgeschützt verpacken sollte und trotzdem macht's kaum einer. 

Bei den Spulenrandgeschichten fallen einem nur Schnuraufspulhilfen ein. Wenn man die benutzt, sind derlei "Hindernisse" kein Problem.


 Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich halte die Sache mit dem Drall für arg übertrieben, gerade weil der meiste Drall beim Angeln selbst entsteht. Wenn nicht durch bestimmte Spinnköder mit schlechten Wirbeln, dann unvermeidbar über die Umlenkung der Stationärrolle.
Da fällt der Drall beim Aufspulen gar nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Basics: Mono richtig aufspulen*

Wenn sie alles gescheit machen würden, verdienen sie ja nix mehr dran |rolleyes

Hängt auch ein wenig von der Schnur selber und der Rolle ab, ob bereits beim Aufspulen drall entsteht oder nicht.
In der Regel sind dickere Schnüre dafür eher anfällig, genauso wie drahtige.
Und...nicht jede Rolle spult jede Schnur gleichgut auf, gibt tausende Beispiele dafür zu finden im Netz.
Ich hab das selbst leidlich erfahren müssen mit meinen Longbows, die kommen mit drahtigeren Schnüren ab 0,35 gar nicht klar...der Spulenkern ist zu klein für solche Art von Schnüren, die springt liebend gern immer wieder runter.


----------



## Minimax (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe @Mods und Anglerboard Redaktion  ich hab grad über google nach "Mono Aufspulen" gesucht- uund da wurde ich auf diesen extrem hilfreichen (Sowohl der Artikel als auch die Kommentare) verwiesen.
Deshalb buddel ich den nochmal aus- wirklich sehr nützlich, evtl wäre der was zum Anpinnen- wurde hier ja auch schon diskutiert
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2021)

*Anglerboardies wissen mehr!*


----------

